# Je recherche...



## Ginji (17 Janvier 2011)

Tout d'abord, bonjour, bonsoir, ou autre suivant le moment et l'envie.

Je me suis offert il y a quelques temps un G3 équipé d'un disque dur de 6Go, d'un simple lecteur de disque, de 64Mo de ram (2 barretes de 32 d'après les informations systèmes) et tournant sous Mac OS 9.2.2.

Ce mac provenant d'un magasin de seconde main, venait très certainement d'une école, et donc était plus que probablement branché sur un serveur avec administrateur réseau attitré.


J'aimerai plusieurs choses...
La première est trouver un cd d'installation de mac os 9, histoire d'avoir un système tout propre.
Ou alors, si cela est possible, mettre osX dessus (je sais que snowleopard ne passe pas sur les PPC, mais y a-t'il une version antérieure à conseiller?)
La deuxième, serait de changer le disque dur interne par un de capacité supérieure, il me semble qu'il est en IDE, j'en ai justement un en trop chez moi (façon de parler hein).
La troisième, si je peux me permettre, ce serait de changer la ram. La aussi j'ai d'anciennes barrettes, et il me semble que sur les G3 ce serait de la SDRam qui serait utilisée. Si je pourrais avoir confirmation, et savoir jusqu'à combien il peut en supporter?

Pour un cd d'installation, si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ce serait vraiment sympa (car les anciens os distribués chez apple ne peuvent être gravé chez moi, le reste de mes systèmes étant sous Windows ou Linux, aucune gravure de tolérée).

Dernière petite chose, pour internet je suis obligé d'utiliser le wifi. vend-on des clé wifi compatible os 9?


Merci d'avance (et bonne chance pour la digestion de mon pavé  )


----------



## iMacounet (17 Janvier 2011)

Il manque la fréquence du processeur.

Sur un iMac G3 (Lecteur CD à tiroir ou "Slot in" ?)

Mac OS X 10.3.9 jusqu'a 350Mhz
Mac OS X 10.4.11 à partir de 400Mhz et suivants

HD maxi : 120Gb
RAM maxi : 1Gb


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il manque la fréquence du processeur.



Il ne manque pas que ça, et toi, tu te précipite et tu dis des bêtises !

Alors, avec un disque dur de 6 Go (supposé d'origine pour la suite), et en excluant  les portables, ça peut être 4 modèles :

1) iMac "5 flavors" à 266 ou 333 Mhz (lecteur optique à tiroir)
2) iMac DV 350 (lecteur optique "mange disque")
3) PowerMac G3 Blanc/bleu à 300 ou 350 Mhz.
4) PowerMac G3 "beige" ("desktop" ou "mini tour") à 266 ou 300 Mhz

cas 1) : Ram supportée : SDRam PC66 ou PC100, maxi 512 Mo (2x256 Mo de SDRam PC100) ou 256 Mo (2x128 Mo de PC66), disque dur : ATA pas de limite de capacité, mais seuls 128 Go seront reconnus et utilisables  sur un disque plus gros (128 "vrais" Go, des Go à 1024 Mo, eux même à 1024 Ko, eux mêmes à 1024 octets, soit un poil plus que 137 Go selon les chiffres de capacité indiqués par les "marchands de disques durs). Mac OS X 10.3.9 maximum (et recommandé).

cas 2) : Ram supportée : SDRam PC100 ou PC133, maxi 1 Go (2x512 Mo de SDRam PC133) ou 512 Mo (2x256 Mo de PC100). Pour le disque dur et Mac OS, même chose que précédemment.

cas 3) : Ram supportée : SDRam PC100 ou PC133,  Maxi 2 Go (4x512 Mo de PC133) ou 1 Go (4x256 Mo de PC100), Disque dur, comme ci dessus, pour Mac OS X : en théorie Mac OS X 10.4.11, mais pour un G3 300 ou 350, il serait "un peu lourd à tirer", donc, recommandé 10.3.9 (un peu comme un "petit" PC serait plus à l'aise avec Windows 2000 qu'avec XP).

cas 4) : Ram supportée : SDRam PC66 ou PC 100, ram maxi 768 Mo (3x256 Mo de PC100) ou 384 Mo (3x128 Mo de PC66). Système maximum : Mac OS X 10.2.8 et pour le disque dur, comme ci-dessus dans le cas d'un disque dur ATA, pour un disque SCSI, je ne sais pas trop (mais vu le prix où ils sont ).

Si c'était un portable : 2 modèles ont eu d'origine un disque de 6 Go : le PowerBook "Pismo" (G3 à 400 Mhz) et l'iBook "Palourde" de première génération (G3/366 Mhz). Dans le cas du Pismo, la Ram maxi est de 1 Go en PC133 ou de 512 Mo en PC100, pour le disque, comme ci dessus, et le système maxi est Mac OS X 10.4.11 (à 400 Mhz, il tourne, mais est quand même un poil juste). Pour l'iBook, c'est Ram maxi 320 Mo en PC100, et 192 Mo en PC66 (une seule barrette, mais 64 Mo soudés sur la carte mère), disque dur, comme les copains, et système maximum Max OS X 10.3.9.

Dans tous les cas, sauf les G3 beige, il faut mettre le firmware de la machine à jour avant d'installer OS X (<- clic).

Dans tous les cas, la SDRam doit être de la "no parity, unbuffered".


EDIT : Ah non, on peut oublier l'iBook, à cause de "deux barrettes", donc, comme portable possible, il ne reste que le Pismo !


----------



## Ginji (17 Janvier 2011)

Bon, je poste ce que m'indique mon mac.
Je vais essayer donc de donner après la (les) possibilité(s) de changement, corrigez-moi si je me trompe.

PowerPC G3 - 333MHz
Lecteur à tiroir (Uniquement cd)

Donc la solution semble être la une, le problème sera pour installer osX, vu qu'il faut un lecteur dvd et que je n'en ai pas.

Sauf s'il y a moyen de mettre celui de mon pc, mais je doute étant donné que le lecteur est plus petît que celui d'un pc (j'ai de sérieux doute sur l'aboutissement d'une manip pareille).

Donc je peux mettre un disque de 20 Go sans problème, et ma ram devrait passer aussi.

Ou pourrais-je trouver un cd d'install d'OS 9?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Janvier 2011)

Et toi avec ton pavé de 12M t'as oublié de regarder sa signature. :rateau::rateau:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il ne manque pas que ça, et toi, tu te précipite et tu dis des bêtises !


S'il se précipite, c'est passqu'il va vouloir lui racheter... 
(sans payer les frais de port, of course !... )


----------



## Ginji (17 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> S'il se précipite, c'est passqu'il va vouloir lui racheter...
> (sans payer les frais de port, of course !... )



J'le vend pas...

A moi, pas toucher...

Ca fait pas longtemps que je l'ai, mais ça doit faire bien 10 ans que j'en veux un


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2011)

Ginji a dit:


> J'le vend pas...
> 
> A moi, pas toucher...
> 
> Ca fait pas longtemps que je l'ai, mais ça doit faire bien 10 ans que j'en veux un



Tu as raison (mais ta deuxième ligne, là, je vois un petit bonhomme tout vert qui tape avec sa canne sur un robot en forme de baril de lessive  ).

Donc, c'est un iMac (à titre d'info, quand on parle de Mac G3 "tout court", en général, on parle de PowerMac) rev D (five flavors), c'est le cas 1) de mon topo plus haut !


----------



## claude72 (17 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> cas 3) : Ram supportée : SDRam PC100 ou PC133,  Maxi 2 Go (4x512 Mo de PC133) ou 1 Go (4x256 Mo de PC100), Disque dur, comme ci dessus, pour Mac OS X : en théorie Mac OS X 10.4.11, mais pour un G3 300 ou 350, il serait "un peu lourd à tirer", donc, recommandé 10.3.9...


Même si le problème est réglé...

... j'aimerais apporter une petite précision à ce cas :

- si le G3 B/B est un Rev 1, c'est à dire le 1er modèle qui a un contrôleur IDE bugué référence "646U2", il sera très difficile, voire impossible, de lui ajouter un 2e disque-dur ou de changer son 6 Go original pour un modèle plus gros.

- si c'est un Rev 1.5 ou un Rev 2 avec le contrôleur IDE dé-bugué référence 646U2-402, alors pas de problème.


----------



## Ginji (17 Janvier 2011)

Je le trouve ou le controleur IDE?

Si c'est dans les informations système, onglet Périphériques / Volumes, mes références ne sont pas bugguée.

Maintenant, reste le problème de trouver un cd OS 9.
Par hasard, est-ce que les premières versions d'OS X étaient dispo sur simple cd?


----------



## claude72 (17 Janvier 2011)

Ginji a dit:


> Je le trouve ou le controleur IDE?
> 
> Si c'est dans les informations système, onglet Périphériques / Volumes, mes références ne sont pas bugguée.


Sur un G3 blanc/bleu, sur la carte-mère à côté du connecteur du disque-dur...

... mais c'est pour le cas n°3 seulement, donc ça ne concerne pas ton iMac !!!





> Par hasard, est-ce que les premières versions d'OS X étaient dispo sur simple cd?


10.3 est dispo sur CD (3 CD).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2011)

Ginji a dit:


> Par hasard, est-ce que les premières versions d'OS X étaient dispo sur simple cd?





claude72 a dit:


> 10.3 est dispo sur CD (3 CD).



Pas toujours, il y a eu des versions sur  1DVD, et sur CD, c'étaient 4 CD, 3 noirs et un blanc (les outils développeur).


----------



## Ginji (18 Janvier 2011)

Merci 

J'vais fouiller pour voir si je ne pourrais pas par hasard en dénicher


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2011)

Ginji a dit:


> Merci
> 
> J'vais fouiller pour voir si je ne pourrais pas par hasard en dénicher



A moins qu'ils ne soient marqué "iMac", évite les disques gris clair, car ils sont dédiés à un modèle particulier de Mac, et ne fonctionnent pas avec d'autres. le jeu de disques que tu cherche doit comporter trois CD noirs avec un grand X dessus, et un blanc, avec un marteau devant un dossier bleu (ce dernier éventuellement optionnel, je ne me souviens plus trop), comme ci dessous (désolé, la photo est très moche, j'ai fait ça vite fait avec mon téléphone, mais ça permet de savoir quoi chercher) :


----------



## Ginji (18 Janvier 2011)

c'est déjà bien gentil tout ça 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Il y a même un X.4 qui existe en CD (4 CD)


----------



## claude72 (18 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... et sur CD, c'étaient 4 CD, 3 noirs et un blanc (les outils développeur).


Tu as raison, le coffret contient bien 4 CD, 3 noirs + 1 blanc marqué "Xcode tools"...

... mais l'installation du système 10.3 en lui-même n'a besoin que des 3 CD noirs.
(et encore, les CD 1 et 2 suffisent pour n'installer qu'un système de base sans les innombrables imprimantes, les polices additionnelles et les logiciels Apple "iTruc"... et dans ce cas le CD 2 ne sert que pour installer le français !)


*******




			
				musee.informatique a dit:
			
		

> Il y a même un X.4 qui existe en CD (4 CD)


D'ailleurs à ce propos, sais-tu si il est possible de "scinder" le DVD 10.4 en (4) CD ???
Je m'explique : j'ai acheté d'occase un OS 10.4 sur DVD, en oubliant que le eMac sur lequel je voulais l'installer n'a qu'un lecteur de CD... sur ce coup-là, j'ai l'air un peu bête !!! et si c'était possible de scinder le DVD en plusieurs CD ça m'éviterais de me lancer dans des bidouilles infernales du type install en mode target ou démontage du eMac pour lui connecter provisoirement un lecteur de DVD...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> D'ailleurs à ce propos, sais-tu si il est possible de "scinder" le DVD 10.4 en (4) CD ???



À ma connaissance, non, il faudrait disposer de l'outil pour composer les scripts d'installation pour y parvenir. Un lecteur (ou graveur) externe de DVD connecté en Firewire serait la solution, sinon, l'eMac en mode target, et installation depuis un autre Mac PPC (mais pas depuis un Mac Intel)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> D'ailleurs à ce propos, sais-tu si il est possible de "scinder" le DVD 10.4 en (4) CD ???


jamais entendu que c'était faisable


----------



## claude72 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bon, tant-pis et dommage... merci de vos réponses. 


@ *Pascal77* : j'ai un graveur DVD externe en FireWire, que j'ai déjà essayé sur un autre Mac (un iMac G3) et il refuse de booter dessus...

... quand à l'install en mode target, je suis un peu dubitatif, car (à moins que je me trompe) l'installeur va considérer le eMac "targetté" comme un disque externe connecté sur le Mac qui contient le DVD, et donc il va installer un système prévu pour le Mac qui contient le DVD et non pas pour le eMac "targetté"... donc pour avoir un système de eMac sur mon eMAc, il faudrait que je connecte ensemble 2 eMac quasi identiques ??? oui, non ??? j'ai tout faux ??? j'me pose trop de questions ???

Ceci dit, j'ai 2 eMac :
- un 1,25 GHz (avec un super-drive) qui ne boote que sous OS X,
- et celui sur lequel je voudrais installer le 10.4 qui est un 1 GHz "spécial éducation" sans modem et avec un lecteur CD simple...
... les deux sont peut-être suffisamment proches pour que l'install de l'un tourne sur l'autre ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> j'ai tout faux ???



OUI ! 

La seule limitation à ce que je t'ai proposé, c'est la barrière du processeur, mais pour te donner quelques idées, avant de mettre le disque dur de mon PowerBook G3 "Pismo" dans un iBook G4, j'avais fait démarrer mon PowerMac G4 bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz avec le Tiger du Pismo monté dessus en mode target. Par ailleurs, c'est aussi en montant le disque du PowerBook 12 pouces 1,33 Ghz en mode target sur le Pismo que j'ai pu installer Tiger sur cet alubook dont le contrôleur ATA du lecteur optique est HS.

Du moment que le processeur d'un Mac est un PowerPC, et que le dit Mac supporte la même version de Mac OS que ton eMac, tu pourras connecter ton eMac en mode target dessus pour y installer un système qui fonctionnera ensuite parfaitement sur l'eMac (par exemple, tu pourrais connecter ton eMac en mode target sur ton autre eMac, et faire un clône "CCC" du disque de ce dernier sur celui au lecteur de CD ça marcherait aussi).


----------



## claude72 (20 Janvier 2011)

Ah ben je suis content d'avoir tout faux !!!

(en fait je pensais à des problèmes de différences d'architecture, du genre de celle que l'on peut rencontrer entre les G3 beige (et leur ROM physique) et les G3 blanc/bleu (et leur ROM sur le disque-dur), différence qui fait qu'un OS installé pour un beige ne fonctionne pas sur un blanc/bleu !)





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Du moment que le processeur d'un Mac est un PowerPC, et que le dit Mac supporte la même version de Mac OS que ton eMac...


Oui, d'accord... parceque pour démarrer l'installation, même vers un Mac en mode target, il faut d'abord rebooter le Mac "intermédiaire" sur le CD/DVD d'installation, donc pour que ça fonctionne il faut que l'OS à installer :
- convienne au Mac en mode target, bien évidemment !
- et puisse démarrer le Mac "installeur"...
D'accord. Et donc je peux installer mon 10.4 sur l'eMac "éducation" à partir de l'autre eMac 1,25 GHz, ou de mon G4 FW800 ou de mon G4 QuickSilver...

... mais je ne peux pas l'installer depuis mon MacPro pour 2 raisons :
1° d'abord parceque le MacPro a un processeur Intel, donc les processeurs ne sont pas compatibles,
2° ensuite parcequ'il n'y a pas de DVD qui peut démarrer à la fois le MacPro et le eMac :
- le 10.4 "retail version" ne fonctionne que sur processeurs PPC, donc il ne peut pas tourner sur le MacPro (qui a besoin de son 10.4 spécifique Intel livré avec),
- et le 10.4 du MacPro ne peut pas s'installer sur un G4, puisque ce 10.4 est spécifique au MacPro (comme tout CD livré avec un Mac) ET spécifique au processeur Intel.

Mais, si je voulais installer un 10.5, je pourrais faire démarrer le MacPro avec un DVD "retail" 10.5, qui est aussi compatible avec le eMac, mais au final ça ne fonctionnerait pas parceque le MacPro installerait sur l'eMac une version Intel de l'OS qui ne serait donc pas compatible avec son G4.

Merci Pascal pour ces infos et pour ton aide


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2011)

On peut utiliser le graveur de n'importe quel Mac en inversant la procédure :
Mettre le Dvd dans le Mac qui l'accepte.
Arrêter le Mac et le booter en mode "target"
Démarrer l'autre Mac avec la touche "alt"
Démarrer sur le Dvd


----------



## claude72 (20 Janvier 2011)

???  tu veux dire que le Mac en mode target devient alors un lecteur de DVD bootable connecté en FireWire ???

Donc si je veux faire ça avec mon eMac et (par exemple) un G4 FW800 :

- je mets le DVD 10.4 dans le FW800,
- je redémarre le FW800 en mode target,
- je redémarre le eMac en choisissant de le faire booter sur le DVD qui est dans le "FW800-lecteur-de-dvd" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> On peut utiliser le graveur de n'importe quel Mac en inversant la procédure :
> Mettre le Dvd dans le Mac qui l'accepte.
> Arrêter le Mac et le booter en mode "target"
> Démarrer l'autre Mac avec la touche "alt"
> Démarrer sur le Dvd&#8230;





claude72 a dit:


> ???  tu veux dire que le Mac en mode target devient alors un lecteur de DVD bootable connecté en FireWire ???
> 
> Donc si je veux faire ça avec mon eMac et (par exemple) un G4 FW800 :
> 
> ...



Là, je crains que notre invité ne s'emballe quelque peu, les seuls volumes qui peuvent monter depuis un Mac en mode Target sont les partitions du disque 0 (zéro) du contrôleur 0 (zéro) : donc, sur un PM G4 "Fw800", le disque maître du contrôleur ATA100 (celui à l'arrière). Lorsque je démarre mon PowerMac Firewire 800 en mode target, PowerMac qui contient 4 disques durs et deux superdrives internes, un seul disque apparaît, sur l'ordi connecté, et en mettant un DVD système dans chacun des deux superdrives, aucun n'apparaît sur le Mac distant. Par contre un disque (dur ou optique) externe Fireewire connecté au même contrôleur* Fw du PM que le Mac actif apparaît, lui (du fait du chaînage Firewire).

(*) je précise "même contrôleur" car j'en ai deux sur mon Mac, le "natif", qui contrôle les deux prises Fw400 et la prise Fw800 d'origine du Mac, et un second sur une carte PCI USB2/Fw400)


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2011)

Tu ne vas pas me dire que ça ne fonctionne que sur MES iBooks ? 

J'ai du mal avec les photos (flash trop près) mais ça vient

Les deux iBook (un G3 12@500, un G4 14@1,25) reliés par Firewire (j'ai pas réduit les photos pour le détail)

l'écran de l'iBook G3 avec la touche "alt" on voit (très mal, je sais) le volume de boot du G3, les deux partitions de l'iBook G4, et le Dvd de Tiger dans le lecteur de l'iBook G4

Je viens de relire ton post Pascal.
Je déconnais en parlant de mes iBook, mais c'est peut être spécifique aux portables qui n'ont qu'un seul contrôleur FW alors ?
Depuis que j'ai l'iBook 14, c'est lui que j'utilise pour passer les ordis en 10.4. C'est encore plus simple qu'avec le graveur externe FW (et ça fait moins de bruit !!!  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne vas pas me dire que ça ne fonctionne que sur MES iBooks ?
> 
> J'ai du mal avec les photos (flash trop près) mais ça vient
> 
> ...



Ben là, tu me surprends, mais comme j'ai deux iBook en ce moment (2 G4 12", un 800 Mhz et un 1,2 &#8230; sans 5 au bout, Ghz, c'est 1200 Mhz, pas 1250, c'est une carte mère à 133 Mhz coeff 9, pour avoir 1,25 Ghz, il faut une carte mère à 166 Mhz et coeff 7,5 ! ), alors je vais pouvoir tester, jusqu'à présent je n'avais essayé qu'avec mon iMac G4/700 (celui qui est mort, mais lui aussi n'avait qu'un seul contrôleur Fw et aussi un seul contrôleur ATA), et mes deux PowerMac G4, le 733 "audionumérique" que j'avais avant, et mon Fw800 actuel. Pour ces machines, ainsi que pour mon PowerBook G3/500, seul le disque 0 (du contrôleur 0 pour celles qui en ont plusieurs) monte en mode target.

EDIT : ah ben nan, je ne pourrais tester qu'avec un seul, j'oubliais que le Fw du 1,2 Ghz est mort :sick:

EDIT Bis : bon, je confirme, ça ne semble marcher qu'avec l'iBook, je viens de tester  avec l'iBook G4/800, le PowerBook G3/500 et le PowerMac G4 2x1,42, seul l'iBook en mode target permet l'accès au DVD, et sur le PM (le seul à avoir plusieurs autres disques), seul le disque 0 du contrôleur 0 est visible (il ne monte pas car il fait partie d'un ensemble RAID, mais je le vois dans Infos Système Apple). Les DVD de Tiger et Leopard que j'avais mis dans ses deux superdrives eux ne sont absolument pas vus, de même que le DVD de tiger placé dans le superdrive du Pismo, seul son disque interne est monté.

Si j'ai un moment dans la journée, je testerais sur les deux autres Mac de la maison équipés en firewire (iMac G4 "USB2" 1 Ghz et PowerBook G4 12"/1,33 Ghz).


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2011)

Il me semble avoir essayé avec mon Mini G4@1,25 (là c'est bon 1,25 pas pour l'iBook en revanche !) et ça fonctionnait.
Si j'ai un peu de temps, je regarderais avec le Mini Intel aussi.

Edit

Ben avec le Mini Intel C2D (FW 800 avec adaptateur FW400) ça ne fonctionne pas non plus ! 

Je suis donc obligé de reformuler mon affirmation originale : CERTAINS Mac peuvent être utilisés comme lecteur Cd/Dvd pour un boot en FireWire.
C'est con, je croyais que c'était la panacée pour les gens en PPC et ne disposant pas d'un graveur externe FW&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement, "certains Mac", par exemple, feu mon iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz de première génération ne pouvait pas, alors que là, je viens de vérifier, mon actuel iMac G4 15 " 1 Ghz de dernière génération (dernière pour les G4, s'entend :rateau, ben lui, il peut. Pourtant, cette machine a des contrôleurs séparés pour le disque dur et le disque optique, alors que sur le modèle de première génération, le lecteur optique était monté en "slave" sur le même contrôleur ATA que le disque dur.

Pour le PowerBook, je ne peux pas vérifier, le contrôleur ATA du lecteur optique est H.S., j'avais perdu ça de vue ce matin.


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2011)

Je précise que j'utilise la touche "alt" pour la sélection du volume de boot, pas le TdB démarrage.
Je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose, mais puisqu'on nage dans de l'à peu près pour les Mac qui peuvent ou pas, autant donner le plus précisions possibles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je précise que j'utilise la touche "alt" pour la sélection du volume de boot, pas le TdB démarrage.
> Je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose, mais puisqu'on nage dans de l'à peu près pour les Mac qui peuvent ou pas, autant donner le plus précisions possibles.



Non non, rien, si ce n'est que ça ne t'oblige pas à re-modifier Prefs système démarrage pour retrouver ton volume "par défaut", autrement, c'est pareil, ça te montre tous les volumes contenant un système valide (et pas les volumes "bootables", parce que, si par exemple il voit un volume avec un OS X, mais avec une table de partitions GUID sur un PPC, il te le montrera, mais tu ne pourras pas démarrer dessus).


----------



## claude72 (22 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, "certains Mac", par exemple, feu mon iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz de première génération ne pouvait pas, alors que là, je viens de vérifier, mon actuel iMac G4 15 " 1 Ghz de dernière génération (dernière pour les G4, s'entend :rateau, ben lui, il peut.


Avec le G4 QuickSilver, ça ne marche pas... je viens de faire l'essai, non pas avec le eMac, mais avec un iMac G3 500 MHz : je démarre le QuickSilver en mode target, et je vois bien son disque-dur monté sur le bureau du iMac, mais je n'ai pas le DVD d'install de Tiger... ni quand il est dans le lecteur DVD du QuickSilver, ni quand il est dans le lecteur DVD externe FireWire.

Et, comme le dit *Pascal 77*, le iMac G3 démarre sans problème sur un des 2 systèmes du disque-dur du G4 QuickSilver, aussi bien avec le 9.22 qu'avec le 10.39.


En revanche, un détail : pour démarrer en mode target, il faut un clavier USB !!! j'ai d'abord essayé avec le clavier de ADB de Quadra800 branché sur un iMate que j'utilise d'habitude sur le G4 QuickSilver, mais il a démarré normalement en ignorant l'ordre "t" via ADB+iMate !!!...


Donc au final je vais installer le 10.4 sur le eMac "éducation" en le branchant en mode target sur l'autre eMac qui a un lecteur DVD.
Merci à vous deux pour votre aide !


----------



## Invité (22 Janvier 2011)

La bonne nouvelle dans cette histoire :
On ne peut pas démarrer avec un Cd/dvd depuis n'importe quel Mac en mode "target" en revanche on peut quand même démarrer sur un système valide.
C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle !
Ca permet des réparations alors que le lecteur Cd/dvd du modèle à réparer est foutu

J'aurais bien aimé, comme je le croyais à l'aune de mes Mac, qu'on puisse utiliser systématiquement le lecteur de l'autre Mac, mais c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> Avec le G4 QuickSilver, ça ne marche pas...



Ben remarque, là, j'aurais été surpris que ça fonctionne, vu que j'avais testé avec un audio-numérique (le modèle juste avant le couic si le verre), et avec le Fw800 (déclinaison du MDD, le modèle juste après), et que ça ne marche avec aucun des deux (j'avais aussi testé, chez un de mes clients, sur un gigabit ethernet 2x450 Mhz, pareil, on ne voit que le premier disque dur)


----------



## claude72 (23 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben remarque, là, j'aurais été surpris que ça fonctionne, vu que j'avais testé avec un audio-numérique (le modèle juste avant le couic si le verre), et avec le Fw800...


J'ai aussi un FW800, mais j'ai prêté mon seul adaptateur DVI/VGA à un pote... donc je ne peux plus l'utiliser puisque je n'ai plus de quoi brancher un écran ! Alors je n'ai pas fait le test hier, mais je prévoyais d'essayer dès que j'aurais récupéré un nouvel adaptateur... mais puisque tu as déjà fait le test avec un FW800, alors pas besoin que je le fasse !!!

En revanche, quand je me déciderai à installer le 10.4 sur l'eMac, j'essayerai avec l'autre eMac, et je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------

